# Substitute New Zealand sourced EV components for imported stuff



## linz (May 18, 2008)

Here are some ideas that I came up with in my very unqualified opinion (very limited purchasing experience). In terms of local distributors I think Australia should also be considered also where local substitution hasnt yet been found, bigger market, bigger deliveries to distributors and maybe cheaper prices and its a lot closer to NZ for delivery times and support/warranty issues-

Batteries-


look at commercial industries that require deep cycle batteries. i.e. golf cart and spares importers. i.e. electric forklifts (req. for indoor use due to no fumes). An example of that is Eagle distributors http://golfcarportal.com/db_listings/New_Zealand.php (through this you can find t105 batteries and hella endurant batteries for sale) and for forklifts http://www.stellarmachinery.co.nz/wawcs014730/ln-new-carer.html (just one example there must be many) there also seems to be a thriving forklift battery reconditioning support industry http://www.thebatteryclinic.com/ in new zealand and australia which may also be able to source reconditioned batteries
The alternative energy movement in wind, solar, hydro also use batteries that are near deep cycle (you would need to research each battery in turn for cycle endurance) see http://www.selfpower.co.nz/ (note what they say about enersun) and http://www.ablesolar.co.nz/product_batteries.php. Also through hobby sites you may be able to get free and enthusiastic advice on batteries. their is slight crossover in marine batteries but the cycle endurance tends to be not good enough.
find the brand of batteries used in each industry and then try and find their distributors and other wholesalers/retailers to get a better price. i.e. from the golf cart site i got hcb technologies http://www.hcb.co.nz/home.htm and their retail arm http://www.batterytown.co.nz/ that sell the hella endurant batteries. possibly even look at australia to see if it is cheaper to import yourself (this could be a long shot, they are heavy!)
you do not want to pay the advertised unit price. if your buying from somewhere that sells in units of 1-2 as opposed to battery packs then you want to get a bulk discount. i cant say how much but you ideally want to find at least two options and play them off against each other. at least let them know you are looking elsewhere, you are going for the best price and ask for a quote for n batteries.
this is a long shot but in negotiations you could appeal to their environmental credentials or opening up a new market for them perhaps, carry sponsorship message on the car or willing to be used for internal or external publicity for the company i.e. internal newsletter or short piece in the newspaper.


----------



## Jens Rekker (Oct 26, 2007)

*Curtis Controllers*
*Curtis Battery State of Charge meters*
*Albright main contactors*
Bylong Industry's Auckland office (look in the phone book or their web site).

*Zivan battery chargers*
M & H Power Systems with offices in Auckland, Wellington and Christchurch. Be best to contact their sales rep in Auckland first.


----------

